# Acre B-3 (TBT Chat Thread)



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to The Bell Tree's official monthly chat thread, which is the main place to meet and talk with other Bell Tree members! At the end of every month, the chat thread will be locked and unpinned, and a new one will be made to take its place. The topic here is up to you: Just make sure it follows all of the rules!

Spam isn't tolerated, so please refrain from using one or two word posts such as "Hi, everyone!" or "That's cool!" in one post, however, you can instead saying more than a single sentence. The chat threads are heavily moderated (and heavily inactive), and if spam is seen, a warn might be issued.

We hope you enjoy your time here!

~TBT Staff

_________________________________________________

a year since i've been using this format for this =o


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 1, 2007)

1st post!!! So I only have 8.5 days of school left =D


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> 1st post!!! So I only have 8.5 days of school left =D


i have 5 normal

5 exam days

= 10

but really 4 exam... but i might have to be in school anyway because they are 2 half days (by that i mean i only have one exam the whole day, as oppose to 2)... different days... I don't have a car D=


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 1, 2007)

I have next week (5), then Monday, Tuesday (2), then a half day on Wednesday (that's 8th grade graduation night so we have half a day to practice and then come back at night for the thing) (1/2), then on Thursday 8th graders are going to Six Flags (1) and then on Friday everyone but 8th graders have to go to school (0).   So that makes 8.5.


----------



## JJH (Jun 1, 2007)

4.5 Ha! Monday-Thursday, then half day on Friday. But we're just watching movies on Thursday and Friday. 


JJH0369


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 1, 2007)

I have uhh... 7.5, cuz i'm skipping a day :r


----------



## Grawr (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm done with school, as of today. =DDDDDD


----------



## JJH (Jun 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I have uhh... 7.5, cuz i'm skipping a day :r


 For shame! I would skip the last day, but my busdriver lets us have paperball fights then. Not that we don't other times. XD


JJH0369


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 1, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I missed the last day last year, because I threw up the night before. Then fang rode his bike to my house after school was over XD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 1, 2007)

storm- 5 exam days?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> storm- 5 exam days?!?!?!?!?


2 a day

the days are shorter though

edit:  maybe its 4 exam and 6 normal


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 2, 2007)

SATs suck.

But Vesiquen rawks!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 2, 2007)

Ha! I got out Two Thursdays ago


----------



## Grawr (Jun 2, 2007)

Changing the topic, here...

Who else wants a "theremin"?

T3h Most Amazing Instrument

(And check one of the things Bul posted in the GL about it)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Changing the topic, here...
> 
> Who else wants a "theremin"?
> 
> ...


 My bro and I do.  That Zelda video was... Wow.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2007)

I've seen these things before.
A british comedian uses them in some of his tours etc. as well as pianos, guitars.
If anyone wants to check him out, his names Bill Bailey. Funny looking man, bit like a troll, hense his tours name: Part Troll.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2007)

I've seen a band use one of those in a concert


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2007)

Uhm... Guys... Guess what I just bought.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Uhm... Guys... Guess what I just bought.


 Canada?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, a theremin. >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just cause you saw the vide? o.0

=o

well how much did it cost

i want one >: (


----------



## Grawr (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, how much was it? Send us videos! Teach us!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2007)

It was $100 and it came with a built-in speaker, so no amp required.  I thought it was a good deal, and it looked good on the pic... plus, it's brand new.     

But I will talk about my experiences and I will do videos if enough of you guys want 'em.  I know Gengar here is interested, but who else?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 2, 2007)

ME! I AM!     

Maybe I could get one with my money from my summer job... hmm...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2007)

sheesh, that was a quick $100 down the drain


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> sheesh, that was a quick $100 down the drain


 It was a quick $100, but not down the drain . . . . .


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Down the garbage disposal


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very funny. :\

I'm a musician and I already have a decent collection of instruments.

Guitar
Real Piano
Electric Piano
Mandolin
Flute
Recorder
Panflute
Ocarina
Xylophone
Accordion
TONS of small flutelike things
A Russian folk instrument

other things I'm forgetting.

This only adds to my collection.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 2, 2007)

Bul, where'd you find the Theremin?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bul, where'd you find the Theremin?


Trusty eBay.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gah!

MUST. GET. EBAY. ACCOUNT!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, I was sure it was Canada.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 3, 2007)

I would like to see these vidoes too...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've tried getting stuff off of Ebay, But Pepole always put up better bids >_<


----------



## AndyB (Jun 3, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww. Maybe one day you'll get something.
It wont be anything good, as no-one else wants it.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, yeah


----------



## Grawr (Jun 3, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, try bidding on them when they have like a minute left to go or something.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 3, 2007)

I HATE THE PEOPLE THAT BID ON ITEMS 3 FREAKING SECONDS BEFORE THE BID ENDS.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 3, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I HATE THE PEOPLE THAT BID ON ITEMS 3 FREAKING SECONDS BEFORE THE BID ENDS.


 xD

I'm sure a lot of people hate them.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 3, 2007)

Especially if you've got the current winning bid.
But for the person whose selling their stuff, they don't care right.
Is it usually like one dollar more?


----------



## Justin (Jun 3, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I HATE THE PEOPLE THAT BID ON ITEMS 3 FREAKING SECONDS BEFORE THE BID ENDS.


 Hey, you have to do that if you wanna get anywhere...

**Justin125*whistles. :r


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 JUSTIN IS ON EOF THOSE PEPOLE THAT BID ON ITEMS 3 FREAKING SECONDS BEFORE THE BID ENDS!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D=
you is mean.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can whistle? So can I!   
^_^


----------



## AndyB (Jun 3, 2007)

Me too.  :r


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't D :


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 3, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I can't D :


 same D=


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Me too.  :r


 Yay! :r


----------



## AndyB (Jun 3, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok.
What else can anyone do, but others can't?
Like clicking your fingers, or rolling your tounge.
I can do both.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can Snap..


----------



## Grawr (Jun 3, 2007)

Snapping, I can do.

Whistling...

 >_<


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 3, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Snapping, I can do.
> 
> Whistling...
> 
> >_<


 Opposite for me.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 3, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can do both!  

:r   


:mez:  * Wishes their was a snapping smiley*


----------



## AndyB (Jun 5, 2007)

I always used to find snapping hard... but I just kept on trying.


----------



## Jman (Jun 8, 2007)

I can whistle and snap.   
^_^			  I can do the lip and hand whistle.


----------



## Copper (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow I swear we had a conversation like this in off topic that was very similar to this lol! Well I can snap and whistle (only lips though)


----------



## Tyler (Jun 9, 2007)

Copper said:
			
		

> Wow I swear we had a conversation like this in off topic that was very similar to this lol! Well I can snap and whistle (only lips though)


 You can snap your lips. D=     

For some stupid reason I can't snap my fingers....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 9, 2007)

I can snap really good but I can't whistle.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 9, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> I can whistle and snap.   
^_^			  I can do the lip and hand whistle.


 I cant Hand whistle. I somtimes like to make tunes just whistlin and snapping


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 9, 2007)

Copper said:
			
		

> Wow I swear we had a conversation like this in off topic that was very similar to this lol! Well I can snap and whistle (only lips though)


 Yes, we did    			 I started the topic if I remember correctly...


----------



## Copper (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes you most certainly did anyways is anybody out of school yet I'm not but I will be come June 14th w00t! lol I have to get caught up with classes


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 10, 2007)

Im already like 3 weeks out.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 10, 2007)

Wednesday is my last day


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 10, 2007)

Been out for two or three days.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 10, 2007)

my school goes until next friday, but i my last 2 periods are both ap classes, so no finals on friday... so i'm done thursday.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 10, 2007)

I got out the 4th.

So far my summer has consisted of Friends, Scouts, Tide, and Viva Pinata.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 10, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> So far my summer has consisted of Friends, Scouts, Tide, and Viva Pinata.


 Really? Mine's consisted of; Rain, Rain, Windstorm, Rain, Rain.  >_<


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Been out for two or three days.


 *Punches in the face*


----------



## Tyler (Jun 10, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea it's been nice up in PA. It rained maybe once since I got out. However it was in the high 50's on the last day of school.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

Im bored.


How is everyone?

Oh and....


ZOMG TIDE PRESTART PARTAY IN B-3! : D

*Gets out the wootbear.*

Note the typo.

haha im so funny.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

Yay! Tide shalt be awesome!!!!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

Shalt?

Oh god. D:

I hope its long drawn like PS so everyone has a chance to be part of it,
even if they have comitments and lives.


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

PARLY PARTY


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm... Tide needs an Official Partay Thread.... *shifty eyes*


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Hmm... Tide needs an Official Partay Thread.... *shifty eyes*


 This is now the home of it. Deal with it.


Didn't you read my first new post in here? D:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Im bored.
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> ...


 Sorry for the double, just bumbing for newcomers.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Hmm... Tide needs an Official Partay Thread.... *shifty eyes*


 There's one in the Tide board.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LIKE ZOMG SPOILAH.


Oh well.


This one will still be my home. <3


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

I PRONOUNCE THIS A PRE-PARTY THREAD. D:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Runs over to tide board with Sodas*


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sees Yogurt run into a wall*

'LOL AT YOGURT, he ran into a wall. It's not even open. lul.' - UB


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> 'LOL AT YOGURT, he ran into a wall.' - UB


 YEY FOR SKYPE CONVERSATIONS!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh. It was actually a tasty wall. (I run with my mouth open)


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IN SOVIET RUSSIA, WALL TASTES YOU!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But im in Russian Soviet.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...what?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly. Thats how we want it in Russian Soviet. :yes:


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

10 MINUTES!


----------



## Grawr (Jun 18, 2007)

Can't wait! =D

However, I can only stay a bit less than an hour once it first opens, then I'll be gone for a bit over an hour, then be back for the rest of the night...

Hopefully I won't miss much in that small gap of time...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's Soviet Russia, not Russian Soviet.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 18, 2007)

It's opening in like 3 minutes, and there aren't a whole lot of people on TBT at the moment. D=


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

Meh, sorry for that small lack on abense, I tand to " Tend the garden"

Now back with more chores! D:


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

YAY

I TEH HAPPY

MUH UBUNTU DISK JUST CAME IN THE MAIL

I <3 YOU MAILMAN


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> YAY
> 
> I TEH HAPPY
> 
> ...


 UBUNTU?

Explian.

oh, and I geuss I don't get to see it open thanks to chores and dinner, hurray.


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

GET ON SKYPE AND COUNTDOWN WITH US!!!!

MUSIC AND ALL


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

tide time baby!!!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> GET ON SKYPE AND COUNTDOWN WITH US!!!!
> 
> MUSIC AND ALL


No no no, I gtg. 

T_T


LOL RHYME!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

Countdowns on Skype are fuuuuuun.


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

TIDE IS LAUNCHED!

CHAT AND MUSIC ON SKYPE

...waiting for storm to open masks...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

*waits for storm or bul*


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

lol, what a way to break the supense. 

yeah teh Admins are not on so we can't release it now.


God, I gtg or my dads gonna yell. D:


----------



## Grawr (Jun 18, 2007)

*wishes dog didn't devour mic* 

I would countdown with ya', but I'd be a bit late for that now, anyway.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats what we want you to think. :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> lol, what a way to break the supense.
> 
> yeah teh Admins are not on so we can't release it now.
> 
> ...


 ultra just told storm

*waits*


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *wishes dog didn't devour mic*
> 
> I would countdown with ya', but I'd be a bit late for that now, anyway.


 nah

i don't have a mic. I just type.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah. Gengar, join us!


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2007)

M-U-S-I-C


----------



## Grawr (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can type on Skype? (SO not meant to rhyme)

=o


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. =D


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

Guys storm doesn't think we're ready.

Everyone post and show him we are ready =D


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys storm doesn't think we're ready.
> 
> Everyone post and show him we are ready =D


 WE ARE TEH READYS


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 18, 2007)

Wait, tide is on Skype?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow.

Dang! Brothers = in room.

If they heard your voices through the speaker, they'd freak out. >_< 

I'm with you in spirit.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wait, tide is on Skype?


 Some of us are going to talk-chat.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 18, 2007)

Whenever.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Headphones.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wait, tide is on Skype?


 no tide = board

party is on skype though


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can type, but I need Skype names


----------



## Grawr (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm, we're ready.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 justin1251
oddcrazyme
ultrabyte


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 UltraByte


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll get on\ skype.

NO TALKING! I don't have the time. T_T


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alas, I have no mic.
Or I do, and are too lazy.
I'll type, once the damn thing opens.

I'm drikotor, BTW


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

Guys refresh the main page =D


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

GOD.

MY SISTER DELETD SKYPE FILE AND REPLACED THEM WITH PIRATED ANIME.


ASKJASHKASHAKLGSAKJGSAJGSAAJS. 


NO SOUP FOR HER!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> GOD.
> 
> MY SISTER DELETD SKYPE FILE AND REPLACED THEM WITH PIRATED ANIME.
> 
> ...


 Alas, anime ruins everything.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

*Wishes he had a skype name*


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 18, 2007)

Wait, no I'm DF

How do I add friends? Send me a message!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wait, no I'm DF
> 
> How do I add friends? Send me a message!


 i just added you


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

Wheres the link to join skype?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Wheres the ]
> It's hidden in the darkest depths of hell. Good luck finding it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 18, 2007)

*Goes to study German*


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, good luck in your history classes when you get into 10th grade... What grade are you in anyways?


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Yeah, good luck in your history classes when you get into 10th grade... What grade are you in anyways?


 History is easy.


I know almost all of it before hand anyway.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Yeah, good luck in your history classes when you get into 10th grade... What grade are you in anyways?


 8th.

History is litterally history. Why must we learn it?


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

Und Very good! :yes:


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Und Very good! :yes:


 Thanks. I've been practicing.


JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In Russian Soviet, Practicing gives you a Kooky!

*Hands Kooky*


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay for kooky!   
^_^			            :yes:      



JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

In Russian Soviet, we Say Kooky for teh Yay. :yes:


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> In Russian Soviet, we Say Kooky for teh Yay. :yes:


 Wat? Kooky for teh Yay? Ok.


KOOKY FOR TEH YAY!!!


JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

YAY FOR KOOKY FOR TEH YAY!! :yes:


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> YAY FOR KOOKY FOR TEH YAY!! :yes:


 Wat he said.

Kooky plz!




JJH0369


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a working Mic! FEAR ME IN SKYPE


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I have a working Mic! FEAR ME IN SKYPE


 ADD ME NOW, I AM JJRAMONE2.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I have a working Mic! FEAR ME IN SKYPE


 JJ fears no mics! Working or broken, he will sing into them and they will break instantly. PWNAGE!


Now I get 2 kookies plz.



JJH0369


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are

You

Kidding 

Me.




If you don't know history, then you'll just repeat mistakes and screw up  that is just things that already happened.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not if you're smart. Without history people wouldn't fear wars!


3 kookys plz.



JJH0369


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No you lose and phail.Your cookie level goes to -2.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 18, 2007)

This topic is now a text adventure.
You find yourself in a dungen you are tied to a Stegosaurus, the visible exits are none.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wat? No cookies?

If you defy me my kooky, then feel my wrath! You know that hot dog you ordered? I'm cancelling the order! *Presses red button*

Robotic voice: "Weiner denied!"

Muhhahahahahahahaha!


JJH0369


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> This topic is now a text adventure.
> You find yourself in a dungen you are tied to a Stegosaurus, the visible exits are none.


 Oh boy an adventure! We're going on an adventure, Charlie!     



JJH0369


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You open a chest, you aquire AIDS, you lose.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes! We're going to Candy Mountain, Charlie! Yeah, Candy Mountain!



JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 18, 2007)

Fear is scary.


----------



## JJH (Jun 18, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Fear is scary.


 You get AIDS from the chest for saying the magic word!


Kooky now?



JJH0369


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember that flash cartoon.


----------



## JJH (Jun 19, 2007)

What happens next on the adventure?



JJH0369


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> What happens next on the adventure?
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369


The next adventure begins. You die and phail.


----------



## JJH (Jun 19, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, well you begin an adventure and find a treasure and become the richest person on Earth! HA! What now?



JJH0369


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 19, 2007)

Arg, why is there few people online?

Its pretty late in the day, around 10:30am.

Do people get out of bed? D:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Arg, why is there few people online?
> 
> Its pretty late in the day, around 10:30am.
> 
> Do people get out of bed? D:


 Well for most people it's 7 or 8:30. D=


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 19, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah ok.

OCM, your EST time right?

I remember around last year me and you where always on in the morning. XD


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea I'm EST.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I usually wake up early, but today and yesterday I decided to sleep in for a bit.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 19, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wake up early too.

When the suns shining brightly in my room at 6:30, its kind of hard to stay alseep.

Heck, it dosn't help that I need to get up at 5:45am each day to have a nice breakfast and catch the bus.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2007)

Not out of school yet... next week.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 19, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Not out of school yet... next week.


 Really?

Wow, when do you start again?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 19, 2007)

Fear me.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 19, 2007)

Im EST too.

EST FTW!   
^_^


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2007)

Sept 6th or something.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 19, 2007)

I start August 20 and I got out May 20.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 19, 2007)

I usually sleep late. Like til 2... or 3. x)

Its nice not to have a worry.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 19, 2007)

I got out June 1st and I go back like on August 25th...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got near enough 12 weeks off. YAHOOOOOO!!!
I think...


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> I've got near enough 12 weeks off. YAHOOOOOO!!!
> I think...


 3 months = 13 weeks.   
^_^			  (With the 2-3 Extra days in each month)

Gengar's Summer is shorter than mine.   
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 20, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I hope you have a nice long school year.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 20, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 heh, My school Year is August 20-May 20 With Winter and Spring Break.


----------



## Micah (Jun 21, 2007)

I am FINALLY back from vacation. I really missed TBT. Lots of thing happened when I was gone like the Tide.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

Tide is still going on.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 21, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I am FINALLY back from vacation. I really missed TBT. Lots of thing happened when I was gone like the Tide.


 Tide just started on monday D=


----------



## Micah (Jun 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2007)

Like my new avatar?

I have a whole series of Fox ones from SSBB and will be rotating them every now and then.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 21, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Like my new avatar?
> 
> I have a whole series of Fox ones from SSBB and will be rotating them every now and then.  :gyroidsmile:


 Nice, Ilike this one better Cause you can see all of him.   
^_^


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone working on TASK ONE?

I'm having trouble thinking of what to put down, not many guidlines where put in.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

I already submitted an entry.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 25, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> I already submitted an entry.


 Really?

Hope you put some effort into it, you are representing Catface.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got some ideas. We've still got time to send our entries in, you know. 

And there aren't any guidlines because its a randomness-task.


----------



## Micah (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't get on Imageshack for some reason so I can't enter anything that has to do with graphics.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 25, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I can't get on Imageshack for some reason so I can't enter anything that has to do with graphics.


 Go to Tinypic then.


----------

